# 100% Wooden Bike!!!!



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

Look at what I stumbled upon!!
























https://gizmodo.com/348866/high-school-student-builds-100-wooden-bike


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Interresting. Did you make it? I take it the detail of the fins is a "freewheel".


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm waiting for the ultra light balsa wood version.


----------



## rewarder (Nov 23, 2006)

No, I did not make it but I did find it on a blog site. I randomly found it and thought it was interesting. Here is the link:
https://gizmodo.com/348866/high-school-student-builds-100-wooden-bike


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

disease said:


> I'm waiting for the ultra light balsa wood version.


This one looks bonded. I want mine fillet puttied.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Will it support my shop teachers 300lb girth?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

RBR has a thread about this too. Somebody added this link:
http://renovobikes.com/
It`ll be the wooden contingency at NAHMBS


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> RBR has a thread about this too. Somebody added this link:
> http://renovobikes.com/
> It`ll be the wooden contingency at NAHMBS


That one is just beautiful and looks completely functionnal as opposed to the home made one. I'd really love to give it a try!!! I doubt they could do the same for a mtb though.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

The second wooden bike reminds me of a old wooden cigerrte boat...
Very cool


----------



## dr.wierd (Aug 10, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> That one is just beautiful and looks completely functionnal as opposed to the home made one. I'd really love to give it a try!!! I doubt they could do the same for a mtb though.


Well, in my eyes, as long as you get the rear triangle figured out, a MTB should be quite doable. Renovo seems to have a CF rear triangle.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

dr.wierd said:


> Well, in my eyes, as long as you get the rear triangle figured out, a MTB should be quite doable. Renovo seems to have a CF rear triangle.


Would the head and top tubes really be able to endure the rigors of mtbking? I really doubt it but it's possible. Even then it sucks if you crash and your frame gets damaged as it doesn't only chip your paint...


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

....trying to figure out how they tension the chain....:skep: 

That thing is effin' cool.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Finally stumbled upon a pic of a bike I saw in a local museum exhibition on bikes:

a wooden bike built by a nine year old kid in 1890. He could not buy one but there was timber and some hand tools around the house. The chain is wooden too:
http://bikerodnkustom2.homestead.com/woodeye2.html
http://www.tampere.fi/english/vapriikki/exhibitions/velomania.html


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

perttime said:


> https://bikerodnkustom2.homestead.com/woodeye2.html
> https://www.tampere.fi/english/vapriikki/exhibitions/velomania.html


Yeah! Great stuff in those links- thanks.


----------



## mike_d_1583 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, it's the bike of the future!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Can you ride it in the Wilderness?


----------



## mike_d_1583 (Feb 12, 2008)

LWright said:


> Can you ride it in the Wilderness?


Yea, if you want splinters up your ass!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

At least it should be easy to find spare parts in the kind of wilderness I have: just bring your Swiss knife and some super glue.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

*New Renovo Bike Frame Gives Bikers Wood*

here's a woodie:
http://www.renovobikes.com/


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

*This one gives me a bamboo woodie*

check out the lugs, hemp fiber!
http://www.calfeedesign.com/bamboo.htm


----------



## germ-X (Jan 27, 2009)

pretty cool. never seen one all wood before, only frames. nice find.


----------

